# Why do I purchase blanks from the IAP classifieds?



## DocStram (Jun 4, 2006)

What are your reasons for purchasing pen blanks from IAP members in the classifieds? Please select the ONE best answer!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Al, you need a selection for all of the above. I buy from IAP for all the reasons above. Mainly to support IAP members though.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 4, 2006)

Dang, I didn't realize that you could select just one answer.  Arghhhh!!!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim15_
> <br />I buy from IAP for all the reasons above. Mainly to support IAP members though.



What he said []

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 4, 2006)

All of above.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 4, 2006)

Not always cheaper, but great quality, and even better people with whom to do business!


----------



## ashaw (Jun 4, 2006)

all of the above..


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm with the rest, all of the above


----------



## tipusnr (Jun 5, 2006)

When I can get good looking blanks at a quality price from someone I know? Why not!?!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 8, 2006)

I had a hard time choosing between #1 and #4, but finally chose #4, because quality is more important to me than any of the others, but trust is a real close second.


----------



## ashaw (Jun 9, 2006)

All of the above.


----------



## opfoto (Jun 9, 2006)

What they said..... All the above!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi All,
I considered very carefully how to respond to this post.  As one of the sellers in this forum, I want to say thank you from the bottom of my heart for any of the answers you gave.  I do 90%, or better, of my sales to IAP members and it is very important to me that you feel this way.  I know that I try to price my blanks lower than the "big guys" and as a former quality manager, quality is extremely important to me.  The most important one for me, is being trusted with your hard earned money.  I've read a lot of great things about some of the other sellers here too, like Dario and Low48.  The best blank drilling vise I've ever seen, is sold by Paul (another plug for quality) and I just love my mageyes, from clewless.

The bottom line for me, however, is that you all deserve the quality, price and service that we strive to give you.  I've been going to church for about 14 years now, and I've been treated as well here as I have at most of the churches I've been a part of (and better than some).  I have also been involved in many forums and IAP is my home.  I learned most of what I know about penturning from you folks here.

OK, it is late (2:00 AM, on the eve of my vacation), but I'm serious.  You folks deserve the best that we folks can provide.  Thank you.
Rob
PS  See ya all in 10 days.

EDIT:  Oh yeah, I do very much, appreciate your support.


----------



## dozer (Aug 1, 2006)

I would have to say all of the above but with only one to choose from I went with quality.


----------

